# Original copy for Visa application



## kungfupanda

I already sent a true copy of my master degree certificate to my sponsor company in UAE, which is attested by the UAE embassy in my country, to apply for the working visa. But the company still requests me to send him the original of my certificate. Is it a normal procedure?


----------



## TamTamDubai

kungfupanda said:


> I already sent a true copy of my master degree certificate to my sponsor company in UAE, which is attested by the UAE embassy in my country, to apply for the working visa. But the company still requests me to send him the original of my certificate. Is it a normal procedure?


My employer applied for my visa with only my scanned master degree and everything went well and was accepted. They even told me I most likely won't be needing the original during the whole process. Perhaps contact Immigration?


----------



## kungfupanda

Thanks. I will check.


----------



## Ogri750

So long as it has been signed by a notary and the UAE embassy, there really isn't a reason they need the original


----------

